# Unable to get a DHCP address...



## Ethon Bridges (Dec 26, 2014)

I am new to FreeBSD.  The install appeared to proceed normally, I answered all the questions about the network during setup, but when booting, the system cannot get a DHCP address.

My `ifconfig` shows 0.0.0.0 and broadcast of 255.255.255.255

My rc.conf shows 
	
	



```
ifconfig_sis0="DHCP"
```

Ethon


----------



## Ethon Bridges (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if I have a bad onboard NIC or if it's a compatibility issue with FreeBSD.  The interface shows up, it just won't get a DHCP address.  It's an SiS962L, which appears to be in the compatibility list.

I plugged in a card slot NIC, it's working fine with FreeBSD.

Ethon


----------



## scottro (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a Clevo laptop with an re0 card.  Sometimes, it won't get an address but if I reboot, it does.  Obviously, not ideal but as this is just a laptop that I use on occasion, I haven't tried to troubleshoot. It has the same problem with an OpenBSD install on the laptop, though not Linux. Does it EVER get an address?  Have you ever tried a reboot or two first?  (The laptop I have seems to have somewhat flakey hardware as there are other issues too, but I figure it's worth asking.)


----------



## J65nko (Dec 26, 2014)

If you use 
	
	



```
ifconfig_sis0="SYNCDHCP"
```
 than the booting process will pause until the interface has got an address.


----------

